# William Kings legacy: Space Wolves and Gotrek and Felix



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Who is the better of the two take overs Lee Lightner or Mike Lee.

For my opinion Mike Lee is fleshed out more then Lighter's.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

To be completely honest, neither of them seem to really grasp the nature of the characters Mr. King set down in either story line in my opinion. After a chapter of Lightner's first Space Wolf novel I found myself fondly wishing for King to come back and continue the series. While the continuation of the Felix and Gotrekk series is a little better, I find that the stories fail to capture the nature of their relationship set down by King. In addition, the story flow isn't nearly as good in either's written works as in King's. 

If I had to choose, I'd go with Mike Lee. However, it's like wanting a chocolate cake but ending up settling for a dingdong and a glass of milk...

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

space wolf was my first BL book i ever read. to this day a BL book has never absorbed me into it like space wolf did. i think both authors did a good job taking over kings characters but came off a bit... soul-less.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Big shoes to step into, but I believe they managed to produce an admirable storyline in the SpaceWolves Storyline....though no William King, it was still a good read and worth the time I spent with the series.


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

William King is the only person that can put life into his characters but Lee Lightner does decently.


----------



## Waffle (Aug 12, 2009)

I've just finished reading Giantslayer the final Gotrek and Felix Bill King wrote and began to read Nathan long's Orcslayer only to be disappointed.

It's not that he isn't a capable writer, but i believe it's just wrong that someone else writes characters they didn't create. Only William King knows how they should be written.

Also the death of Gotrek, however much it would sadden me, needs to come eventually.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, Personally I think Mike Lee did a better job than Lightner in continuing Kings series, but the characters just don't seem the same as before.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

king would spend a page just describing a scene, you really immersed yourself in his writing.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Wonder what they did to make him stop writing.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

what happened to william king why did he stop writing?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

He didn't, he just stopped writing Warhammer for his own world building.


----------

